# Installing ports with conflicting dependencies



## demonfire (Jun 28, 2010)

I am in the process of installing /usr/ports/deskutils/superkaramba-lwp and hit a wall. Hopefully this wall is easy to get around or through without breaking anything.

Superkaramba depends on the executable convert, which means I need ImageMagick. ImageMagick depends on file /usr/local/bin/xz, which means I would need to install /usr/ports/archivers/xz. Here is where I hit the wall.... xz-4.999.9_1 conflicts with installed package lzmautils-4.32.6 because they install files into the same place.

I need lzmautils-4.32.6 because it is required by these other packages, three of which I use:

gtar-1.20
file-roller-2.22.3,1
gnome2-lite-2.22.2
kdeutils-3.5.10_1
kde-lite-3.5.10_1


How can I have both lzmautils-4.32.6 and ImageMagick installed?


----------



## loop (Jun 29, 2010)

archivers/lzmautils  was renamed to archivers/xz - see /usr/ports/MOVED and /usr/ports/UPDATING entry 20090921


----------



## demonfire (Jun 29, 2010)

loop...you are great! I am new to this and didn't even know /usr/ports/MOVED existed, or that they (FreeBSD) renamed projects....all good for now. Thanks!


----------

